# Folie gegen Beton bzw. Stein kleben mit Innotec



## HKL (11. Juli 2006)

Moin!
Habe hier nichts gefunden, auch nicht über die Suchfunktion. Helft mir nur kurz mit einer Antwort: Kann ich PVC-Folie mit Innotec an Betonsteinen befestigen?
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Thorsten (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folie gegen Beton bzw. Stein kleben mit Innotec*

Hi Holger,

irgendwie ist das wohl untergegangen hier. :?

Also probiert habe ich das nicht, kann mir aber vorstellen das es eigentlich funktionieren sollte.

Innotec klebt irgendwie alles, warum nicht auch Betonstein !?

Probiere es einfach aus verkehrt machen kannst Du dabei nichts.


----------



## jochen (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folie gegen Beton bzw. Stein kleben mit Innotec*

Hallo Holger,

Habe es gestern gemacht, es hält.

Ich habe den Beton vorher mit einer Drahtbürste gereinigt, abgesaugt und mit einen Betonprimer eingelassen, den Primer 48 std. einwirken lassen, die Folie mit Aceton gereinigt und das Ganze mit Innotec Adheseal verklebt.


----------



## HKL (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folie gegen Beton bzw. Stein kleben mit Innotec*

Moin!

Na... geht doch!

Hab schon geglaubt ich werde hier ignoriert. Werde es nach dem Urlaub mal testen, habe irgendwo noch ein Stück alte Folie rumliegen und werde die mal an einen der Betonsteine kleben. Wenns hält werde ich die Badewanne für die Racker etwas erhöhen. Sind zwar nur ein paar Zentimeter, bringen aber doch einige Liter Wasser zusätzlich.

Aber erstr  mal gehts nächste Woche nach Kärnten und die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen lassen.

Cu, Holger


----------



## Thorsten (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folie gegen Beton bzw. Stein kleben mit Innotec*

Hi Holger,

na geht doch? 

Wir ignorieren hier doch keinen....nur fehlt leider immo die Zeit etwas 



@Jochen

klasse das es funktioniert, ich sags ja  Innotec klebt alles tse tse....


----------

